

Ask HN: Learn Ruby by Reading Source Code - g0atbutt

Hello HN,<p>I'm learning Ruby and I was looking for some excellent open source code to read.<p>I'm already writing some code (following tutorials, etc.) but I would love to see some real world examples. I would like it to be simple enough for a beginner to follow along, while demonstrating the best practices for the language.<p>Thanks for your time and if you have any other suggestions to improve my skills with Ruby, I'm definitely open to hearing them.
======
clyfe
<https://github.com/sinatra/sinatra>

<https://github.com/stefankroes/ancestry>

<https://github.com/jnicklas/carrierwave>

<https://github.com/ernie/meta_where>

<https://github.com/ryanb/cancan>

